# Any reviews on the thorowgood t4 and t6?



## blacksabbeth (18 June 2010)

Hi i was wondering what your views were on these saddles as your all so fabby and would love to hear what your opinions are?xx


----------



## Kallibear (18 June 2010)

I have a brown T6 cob saddle.

Brilliant saddle. Very well designed, fits all the wider horses I've tried it on. The newer versions have the chagable gullets too (be careful if buying second hand - the older T4/6 don't have the changable gullets)

Throwogood seem to have finally ironed out any of the problems they've had with their saddles. The balance is good, it sits you in a good position, the panels have a wide surface. And I find it comfortable (which is high praise indeed as I find very few saddles comfortable). Horse loves it - soft moulding panels and a well desgined tree (i.e everything Wintecs are missing!)

The T4 in brown is a funny colour and i didn't like it - the 'suede' knee rolls and seat are an odd reddish brown. The T6 however is a lovely dark havana and you genuinely would have to look twice to see it's not leather: it really does look and feel like leather.

My ONLY gripe about it is the size of the flaps - I've got the 17" as Toby is a short-ass and the flaps aren't really long enough for my long legs. I probably could have got longer panels on it, if I'd asked, but I was too impatient and wanted it NOW, yesterday


----------



## xena_wales (18 June 2010)

I have several T4s, thanks to having 3 horses to fit, and a bit of an ebay addiction, lol!!  As pointed out above, some of the earlier ones didn't have adjustable gullets, but I think they all do now, apart from the Pony Club versions maybe.

There's two styles too - the older style which is more straight cut, and the newer style, which you can tell as it has a crease in the suede on the knee roll and an oval badge.  These are more forward cut, and I think all these new style adult sizes have the adjustable gullets.

The seat sizes always seem to measure about 3/4 of an inch longer than the "official" size of the saddle, as given by Thorowgood, and I found that although TG website said I would need an 18", I was fine in a 17.5" in the new style as it is so forward cut that the knee rolls are far enough away.

I love them - I find them more customisable than the Wintecs as you have the fish too, and the changeable girth straps etc, plus the thigh blocks on the later versions.

Definitely worth a try IMO.  I haven't tried the T6 as I think I need the slight velcro effect of the suede on the T4!!


----------



## itsmyparty (18 June 2010)

Loved my T6 until His Majesty changed shape so much it would no longer fit him (it was the old style without changeable gullets). Highly recommend them. Everyone constantly asked me if I had a new saddle as it always looked so good and it was very comfortable too.


----------



## fatponee (18 June 2010)

I bought a new T4 as a temporary measure for my new horse last year and would highly recommend.  It's fully adjustable, looks great and is just as comfy as a leather saddle...honestly!  Only got a leather saddle as I want to do showing, so T4 now for sale if anyone is interested?!  PM if you are!!


----------



## Laura2408 (18 June 2010)

I have a T4 and its a nice saddle. Fits pretty much anything and is easy to adjust. It is also useful for arab spookyness as its hard to fall out of a swede seat! Its also very lightweight and easy to clean.
If I had the choice I would go for the T6 though as I think its smarter.


Mine is going to be made redundant soon though as we are in the process of buying fancy new leather saddle as the T4 dosent fit me very well (fits horse though!)


----------



## Bowen4Horses (18 June 2010)

everyone i know with them thinks they're FAB. x


----------



## blacksabbeth (18 June 2010)

Thanx everyone your all great!!!Well i have got my eye on the new T6 as i think it looks gorgeous plus it does look leather and i do like the thorowgoods,so T6 it is then!!xx


----------



## Kallibear (19 June 2010)

If you've got a bit more to spend and want leather, have a look at Kent and Masters or Fairfax saddles too - they are the leather versions (exactly the same, just leather - the Fairfax being a higher quality).

Once you know what size and model you need (the standard/cob/cob plus/TB etc) then keep an eye on ebay. I spent ages looking on ebay after deciding on type but gave up as I wanted a brown T6 and they are hard to come by (3week wait from the manufacturer at the mo). Then 2weeks after buying mine new, direct from the tack shop, a Kent and Masters came up, in the exact size and colour I needed AND for less then I paid for my T6. Very upset! But by then I'd already used it daily and couldn't really get away with taking it back.......


----------



## Tharg (19 June 2010)

What kind of tree are used in these saddles?

Do they suit an older animal with withers.


----------



## xena_wales (19 June 2010)

Tharg said:



			What kind of tree are used in these saddles?

Do they suit an older animal with withers.
		
Click to expand...

They do 4 types of fitting, Hi-wither, standard, cob and cob plus.  The High wither version is pretty good and fitted my friend's skinny ex-racer well.


----------



## Scunny (20 June 2010)

unfortunatly I don't think they do the hight withered fit in the Kent and Masters or the Fairfax as daughter was looking at one for our tb mare who previously had one of the older high wither Griffins (T4?) which fitted her like a glove until she filled out.


----------



## kandm (20 June 2010)

I had been looking for AGES for a new saddle for my boy (growing and filling out rising 4YO), finally got my act together and got a thorowgood t6 jump, fits him a treat, and takes up my leg. Love it . Mind, I am always looking on ebay for one with an adjustable gullet. LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT . Really reasonable for the price aswell .


----------



## Scunny (20 June 2010)

Scunny said:



			unfortunatly I don't think they do the hight withered fit in the Kent and Masters or the Fairfax as daughter was looking at one for our tb mare who previously had one of the older high wither Griffins (T4?) which fitted her like a glove until she filled out.
		
Click to expand...

scratch that, it looks as though they do now, but I'm sure when we were looking last year they were only in standard and cob???


----------

